
Ask HN: Who Uses SVN in 2019? - factorialboy
Respond if your team still uses SVN in 2019. Format:<p>- Primary reason for using SVN<p>- Team size<p>- Organization<p>- Location<p>- SVN ecosystem feature wish list
======
jolmg
The Archlinux package repositories[1][2]. At least, they seem to be using svn
first and then mirror to git. I wonder if there's a benefit in doing so, or if
it's just because of inertia.

[1] [https://git.archlinux.org/svntogit/](https://git.archlinux.org/svntogit/)

[2]
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Build_System#Retri...](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Build_System#Retrieve_PKGBUILD_source_using_SVN)

------
DamonHD
\- Simple server admin for personal (and 2-person) projects

\- 1 / 2

\- A couple

\- UK

\- The ability to do even more without a live connection

